# Psych Clinician Registration/licensure



## retrofrogette (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello,

I'm a master's level mental health clinician in the US. In the US, only doctoral level clinicians can be licensed as psychologists and master's level licensure is regulated by each state. Does anyone know if "Psychologists" need a doctorate to practice in NZ? I have done some research online and it's still unclear to me.

Also, my husband is a Canadian citizen. Might I have a better time qualifying as his spouse or as a skilled professional? (He has only ever worked in the US if that makes any difference).

Any info/advice welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## renz (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello, 
I registered as a clinical psychologist last year. I completed all my studies in Austria; i have a master's degree in psychology and a postgraduate diploma in clinical and health psychology. 
The New Zealand Psychology Board has a section for psychologists qualified overseas, which includes the requirements and all documents necessary to register:

I contacted the Board several times, they were very helpful and replied quickly.
Lg, Renz


----------



## retrofrogette (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you, that's great news! Have you found the transition fairly smooth? Did you find work before moving or after?


----------



## retrofrogette (Jan 22, 2012)

*One more question*



renz said:


> Hello,
> I registered as a clinical psychologist last year. I completed all my studies in Austria; i have a master's degree in psychology and a postgraduate diploma in clinical and health psychology.
> The New Zealand Psychology Board has a section for psychologists qualified overseas, which includes the requirements and all documents necessary to register:
> 
> ...


I do plan to follow up with contact to the board but thought you could clarify one additional thing for me since I feel stupid asking it. What exactly did your postgraduate diploma in clinical and health psychology entail and where did you study? Is that similar to a master's certificate program in the US? In the US, a "master's degree" is a post-graduate diploma so you can see my confusion.

Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Snips (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Mr Renz,
how is it going NZ? 
Im a "Pifke" from Bavaria and I want to work in NZ as a Psychologist. Currently Im trying to find out more about how my qualifications are going to be assessed. So its interesting for me what qualifications you ve got --- as you made it  I read about your qualifications in the thread. In Austrian terms does it mean you got a Diplom with 4 semesters for the first part of your studies and 6 semesters for the second part what is the same like a master's degree in psychology? and the diploma in clinical and health psychology? what is it n Austrian terms? I would be very thankful for an answer  
Snips

Hi Retrofogette,
how is it going? Could you clear up your questions? The Psychology Board in NZ has a non-binding assessment option to tell you if your qualifications is enough. 100$ I think. I dont think you need a doctor but it can help you maybe. 
Snips


----------

